# Fauna fanatics???



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone one know why there add's are all closed? Also there add's on other sites have gone. My friend was just in the middle of buying something from them and they just stopped emailing and got rid of all there add's :hmm::hmm:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Any seller can lock their adds themselves and then reopen them to prevent people talking on adds or asking questions. It's normal in other sections too.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

I was just on classifieds and their ads are still there?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe im being ignorant here, but Why would you want to stop people communicating on sales ads?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

they are still for sale, the chap is not the best at quick email replys but i have had a few things from him over the years and all have been delivered to me in perfect shape. he locks his threads, means anyone interested needs to PM him i guess. members who are premium members can lock there own threads i think


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wandered this myself when I saw that they were locked one day but still bumped the next... Makes no sense to me, makes it look like they are sold.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

em_40 said:


> Wandered this myself when I saw that they were locked one day but still bumped the next... Makes no sense to me, makes it look like they are sold.


i think it makes it look like they are sold aswell. but think most people do it as sometimes you get silly people putting rubish on it, but even the rubish is a "free" bump :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

What confuses me is that how come certain members (not mentioning any names at all here.....and nowt to do with the subject of this thread) manage to get away with not putting a price on the classifieds ads still? Is it one rule for us, and another for certain "privileged" rfuk members?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> What confuses me is that how come certain members (not mentioning any names at all here.....and nowt to do with the subject of this thread) manage to get away with not putting a price on the classifieds ads still? Is it one rule for us, and another for certain "privileged" rfuk members?


i agree. i think its more the fact that most "Moderators" are not actively looking. its a shame as i would gladly become a Moderator (for free) and make sure people stick to the rules:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> i agree. i think its more the fact that most "Moderators" are not actively looking. its a shame as i would gladly become a Moderator (for free) and make sure people stick to the rules:whistling2::whistling2:


Oh the moderators are looking alright! From the accounts of a few friends, there's one particular mod that's throwing around infractions in the classifieds like toffees at a panto! I'm just not convinced that double standards aren't being applied, that's all.

(p.s. to all the lovely mods....I don't mean you especially, but the situation probably needs looking at)


----------



## Fauna Fanatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi to all,

We 'close' our adverts as we believe that a sale/enquiry should be between two people as this is a private matter and not one to be published to the net.

However if we feel that a matter/detail hasn’t been covered then we will add to our advert these details later.

On all of our adverts we always ask for any questions/requests to be PM'd so we can cater all our answers to the person asking.

Regarding our adverts being removed from the other sites. The only one I'm currently aware of is 'Preloved'.

This was due to the 'Preloved' charges. We didn't feel it was a cost effective way of advertising our available animals.

I hope this helps answer the questions above.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

My friend got in touch with you through Preloved and you started emailing her about a glider took £30 and now dont get back to her so whats the crack with that??


----------



## Fauna Fanatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Reply sent

Thanks


----------

